# lečí



## isaacg

Chtěl bzch vědět co znamená slovo "lečí". Tam není žadný kontext. Děkuji.


----------



## Jana337

isaacg said:


> Chtěl bych vědět, co znamená slovo "lečí". Tam není/nemám/nemohu nabídnout žádný kontext. Děkuji.




Buď je to odborný lovecký termín v 7. pádu (1. pád leč, význam - hunt or its part; nevyznám se v tom ), nebo to neexistuje. Může to být
léčí - 3. osoba, jednotné nebo množné číslo od léčit, to heal;
lehčí - 2. stupeň slova lehký, light;
místní název - v Googlu jsem našla ulici Pod Lečí.
Rozumíš českému vysvětlení? Can you understand a Czech explanation? 



Jana


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> Buď je to odborný lovecký termín v 7. pádu (1. pád leč, význam - hunt or its part; nevyznám se v tom ), nebo to neexistuje.


Ještě to může být 2. pád množného čísla.

Slovo *leč* výchází z praslovanského **lek* ve významu *ohyb*. Původně to bylo označení pro smyčku z větve (prutu), do které se chytala zvěř. Později se toto označení přeneslo i na celý způsob lovu (leč = kladení ok). Termín *poslední leč* označuje odstranění ok na konci lovecké sezóny. Protože poslední leč bývala spojena s honem, používá se toto spojení i pro poslední hon.

Ještě dnes běžně používáme zdrobnělinu *léčka* (= past) a sloveso *líčit* (klást oka/léčky).

Původ v praslovanském *ohýbat* má i slovo *luk*.


----------



## isaacg

Ano Jano, rozumím a děkuji za gramatické vysvětlení  To bude spíš lovecký termín, protože tam není délka nad "e". Díky Werr!


----------

